# New Band..Bridges of Light



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

Come and check out my band. http://www.bridgesoflight.ca/
You can also here all the tunes off our 1st album at http://www.garageband.com/artist/bridgesoflight

Any input would be read and appreciated.

Peace,
Lee
Bridges of Light
:rockon2:


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Hey Lee, 

The music is good - it reminds me of a cross between R.E.M., Blue Rodeo and Widespread Panic (without the jamming) which means you're on the right track for sure. I only watched the 2 youtube vids via your website, the songs were good, but I found both of them too long for what they were. Simple, straighforward songs like that don't need to be any more than 3 1/2 minutes long unless you're jamming it out like Widespread Panic... 

Another thing - it's clear that you guys don't put much thought into your personal style, clothes, hair etc. You absolutely should, it makes a HUGE difference when branding yourselves. Don't underestimate how important looks are when you're a band. Obviously, make the music the first priority, but if you're going to make videos, take band shots, perform live etc. you have to at least try to look good and cohesive as a group.

edit to add: I just noticed you're from Sask. - the style thing makes more sense now... lol.


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the input*

Thanks for the input Weezy. If you check out the full version of Ocean of Consciousness on garageband.com you'll see it is like 11 minutes long. It's the last track on the album and we did this long Pink Floyd like jam at the end. We do tent to have long songs, but not all the songs are that length. Guess we just like the play too much, lol.

We are definitely not a bunch of trendy dressers. Isn't like we have a lot of great places here in Prince Albert, SK to shop for good band clothes. Guess we hope the music outweighs the lack of dress. But whatever, we can work on that.

Thanks again,
Peace,
Lee
Bridges of Light 
:rockon2:


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Great songs, guys! Really well done.

Be sure to post your gigs here so we can come out and see you.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I listened to Ocean of Consciousness (and will listen to others later).

Wow! I wasn't expecting that. Very, very good song. I like pretty much everything about it. First thing I noticed was how good the singing was. Then the guitar solos where you went for different tones, nothing spectacular just some very tasty lines and nice phrasing. You guys are headed in the right direction for sure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll preface this by pointing out that in my mid 50's but I really loved it. I would say it will have pretty wide appeal. If I'm being niggly (and I am) the one thing that didn't work musically was the descending guitar run just before the verses, like at around 3:40, but hey, that's just me. I love the rest, good vocals and nice guitar work. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Just want to say thanks for the input on the music and really appreciate you going to check it out. Just to let you know, I play leads on most of the material but I share duties with the other guitar player in the band, and the most accomplished song writer, Jason Moon. I noted that some said the different guitar sounds, that's because you got 2 different guitar players switching off on different lead parts. Also, if you are interested, you can here all the tracks off the album by going to http://www.garageband.com/artist/bridgesoflight . There is quite a bit of diversity in the songs on the album. We really enjoyed making the album,we DO like our music. We can't wait to get out and play, coming soon. I'll keep you up to date on where and when. Thanks again everyone.

Peace,
Lee
Bridges of Light
:rockon2:


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

BUMP for Promotion


----------

